# chromium --no-sandbox flag



## balanga (Jan 14, 2018)

If I want to run chromium as root (which I know I shouldn't do...), I'm supposed to run it with the '--no-sandbox' flag. Where do I set this? (On Xfce)


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 14, 2018)

On the command line for chrome:

`chrome --user-data-dir=/root/.chrome --no-sandbox`

Edit to add:  you will probably get strong advise NOT to run chrome as root, I agree.


----------

